# do your malts sleep in your bed?



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

no, but contemplating


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Of course they sleep in bed. And it's a good thing I don't have more dogs....or there may not be any more room for me!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No Nemo has his own bed.. I wish he could sleep with me, but Nick said "No Way"..
ANDREA~


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY, right on the pillow between us







He has to be touching one of us at all times, if either of us roll over and move away he immediately snuggles right up. He doesn't play favorites though, he takes turns which one of us he is going to snuggle with/


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Techinically Hailey is sleeping in "our" bed but most of the time we feel like we're sleeping in HER bed! How does a less than 5 lb dog manage to take up so much room???? Half the time she's almost pushing one of us out! And loving it









She also has to sleep "under" the covers which at first totally freaked me out for fear she would suffocate but somehow she's always fine and every morning when the alarm goes off this little gogher comes burrowing up to the top ready to give kisses! She's a really good girl and way too sweet!

I can't sleep without her now!
Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Guys sleep in their crates ( with blankets, and stuffed toys ). I read an article once about a Malt that died in a house fire because its owner could not find him as he ran from her bed and hid. Our 3 guys are right where we could get to them if needed. They like their beds and snuggle right in when we say " bed time "!!!!!! During the day if they want to nap they will go to their " little dens " as we leave the doors open all day.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Puttie has never slept elsewhere...when I go away overnight, my husband HOGS her and snuggles her up, and if we are both away? I HIRE someone ( our close friend for 4 years) to come SLEEP in my BED with her in our absence...


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

OH, Yes In the Bed. Moppy likes to sleep on my Pillow with my head. When he was smaller it wasn't an issue. Now, I have three pillows around my head.. Just for him. I don't like him to lay on my hair.


Cotton sleeps snuggled up behind my shoulder. Or in my neck from the back.. Breathing in my ear. Huh? OH, well, she ends up tucked up around my shoulder. She also like to get under the covers. Hubby is scared to death she'll not be able to breath. He pulls her out. She has tried to snuggle with hubby, but he is afraid he'll lay on her. He places her closer to me.









Hires someone to sleep with Dog








Puttiepie  Don't think I've done that.. LOL... Cutie


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, every night. My husband and I didn't really want him to sleep in our bed. I made him a gorgeous bed right next to my side of the bed.. but he wasn't having any part of it. I finally gave up in Jan (2006), because since we got him in November (2005) I had not slept more than 45 minutes at a time!





















He woke me up every 15-45 minutes for almost 3 months (I was exhausted!). I couldn't take it one more night and told my husband if he wanted to switch sides and get woken up for the next 3 months I would be fine with that, Wilson was allowed to sleep in our bed from then on.

Molly sleeps in a crate on my bedside table. She will never be allowed in the bed for a couple of reasons 1. there is no more room, we will have to get a king size bed, 2. she is too small- at 3 lbs I am too scared that my giant husband will roll over on her, or that she will get knocked off.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I think once my boy is fully potty trained, I will invite him to sleep with us!! Until then, he will sleep in his little box, right next to my side of the bed, so I can put my hand down and comfort him if he is scared his first nights home. 

Nanci I think it's wonderful that you have someone come sleep with Puttie when you go away. When we baby-sat our friends' animals (cat, bunnies, turtle, and Banks the shih tzu), little Banks always slept right next to me. I was glad to snuggle with him while his people were out of town! These little ones get very attached to their families, don't they!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree and Max sleep with my husband and I, and Ernie sleeps in his own bed on the floor next to my side of the bed. We wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes and it is so lovely! I'm usually on my side and Kallie is curled up against my "front" in the spoon position. Sometimes Catcher will lay on top of my other side... I feel like I am in the middle of a Maltese sandwich!!







But lovin' it!!

When I have a pet sitter here she sleeps in my bed and Kallie sleeps with her but she said that Catcher would only sleep in his crate (next to the bed). That's my loyal little boy!!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> Our Guys sleep in their crates ( with blankets, and stuffed toys ). I read an article once about a Malt that died in a house fire because its owner could not find him as he ran from her bed and hid. Our 3 guys are right where we could get to them if needed. They like their beds and snuggle right in when we say " bed time "!!!!!! During the day if they want to nap they will go to their " little dens " as we leave the doors open all day.[/B]


mine does the same! louis naps with me on our bed until it is "bed time" - then he RUNS to his crate


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Molly doesn't sleep in our bed yet. But that's only because she's only 10 weeks old and I'm afraid that I'll roll over on her. Annie starts out in our bed and then moves to the floor................Pat


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Nope. He sleeps downstairs, in the kitchen, in his x-pen.

I'm a very light sleeper (I think that happens when you have small children) and my husband has to get up hours before me, at 4:30-5:00am. The last thing I need is Ollie possibly running around the house at 4:30am because daddy has gotten out of bed--he'd not only wake me up, but my kids as well. Funny thing is that when Pete is getting his coffee, etc. and getting out the door in the kitchen, Ollie comes out of his x-pen and looks at him and then goes back to sleep.

I'll re-evaluate this when Ollie is older (he's only 5 months) but not anytime soon!

Oops, meant to say that when Pete is going out the door in the early a.m., Ollie comes out of his BED inside the x-pen and looks at him then goes back to sleep. Ollie sleeps in the x-pen at night with it CLOSED--don['t want him roaming around at night--he's too little for that yet.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Of course they sleep in bed. And it's a good thing I don't have more dogs....or there may not be any more room for me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

We upgraded from a queen to a king bedroom set so everyone would have more room.











Ours are in the bed every night with us.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Fifi has always been in our bed...I cannot sleep if she is not close to me (old habit!!!). There is nothing like waking up to a loving maltese face right next to yours!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie sleeps with me every night... always has... (hes the oldest)... Kelsie sleeps with us a few times a week. She is used to sleeping in her pen because her breeder got her used to it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has slept in our bed since he was about 6 mths old. Now, I have Hannah & she too ended up in our bed.It's getting crowded & harder to get a good nights sleep(or anything else







),but looks like it's a permanent arrangement.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie sleeps in her kennel in my bedroom. I honestly don't think she would sleep if I brought her to bed with me. A few times, I've tried sleeping with the door to her crate open, but she just sits in there and whines like she's saying, "Mommy, you forgot something! Get over here and shut my door so the boogeyman doesn't get me!" After about 30 minutes of her whining, I just got up and closed the door. 

Plus, I toss and turn so much, there's no way I'd feel safe with her in bed with me.

Josie says: Nope, the only way I'm sleepin' with mom is if she crawls in my kennel!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

They always sleep on THEIR bed. I'm strongly encouraged to join. Actually, they demand that I sleep in their bed with them. We are all cuddled up close to each other all night long during the winter. In the summer, I move constantly trying to get away from the little heat generators. It never works. They roll over to me even in their sleep and I end up sweating all over them. Then *I* get dirty looks from them over it.

Seriously though, when I just had Sir N, I often fantasized about having a dog cuddled up on each side of me.

Now I fantasized about having dogs outlining my entire body. It's that wonderfully cozy.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Absolutely....every night. Pacino will always sleep in our bed and Ralphie picks different spots to sleep in.........Mostly in our bed. They are rather funny...Ralphie you can move and he adjusts to anything, but my rebel, Pacino, if you try to move him he makes noises at you like, "How dare you disturb me!!" Lol, he is so funny. Pacino is the burrower and Ralphie likes to sleep on top of the covers...so alike yet so different these brothers are!!*

*We wouldn't have it any other way.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Techinically Hailey is sleeping in "our" bed but most of the time we feel like we're sleeping in HER bed! How does a less than 5 lb dog manage to take up so much room???? Half the time she's almost pushing one of us out! And loving it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Yep! Zoe is in her & my bed every night! Funny how I can wake up in the morning on the very edge of the queen size bed & it's just her & me!!! She is such a snuggler, which is good cause I am too! A swear she has her little body molded to me just as tight as possible, then she will get up, turn around, and snuggle in even closer! AND I LOVE IT!!!!! It's a good thing I don't have a hubby because I would want to snuggle with him too & I don't know how that would work since Zoe is on both sides of me through out the night!

She even will go into the bedroom, put up her paws on the side of the bed & bark if I am staying up later than she thinks I should!







</span>


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

No, she doesn't but it's not because I don't want her to.....Our bed is too high and I worry about her falling off. I've thought about getting some little stairs but maybe when she gets a little bigger.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> No, she doesn't but it's not because I don't want her to.....Our bed is too high and I worry about her falling off. I've thought about getting some little stairs but maybe when she gets a little bigger.[/B]


My bed is really high also.. He just had surgery! A fallfrom that high wouldn't be good
for Nemo..I forgot about the height issue..

ANDREA~


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

All of you with high beds should adopt some Korean style bedding....sleep on the floor! Lots of room for everyone and no fears of anyone falling off! It's great! Plus, when you want more floor space, just roll it up and stash it to the side.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has slept with us since he was 6-7 months old.







Tillie sleeps in her crate for now because I'm too worried about her going potty in the bed!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris sleeps in our bed. She has slept with me since she was nine weeks old. First on the couch during the night and then finally to the bed. Ours is really high and she has only fallen out once...when she first started sleeping on the bed. She had gotten under the covers and I guess she didn't realize where the bed ended. That was two years ago. No problems since. She has never had an accident in the bed, either. One time she did throw up but that wasn't her fault. I love her sleeping next to me...wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou sleeps in a pet taxi under my nightstand. I think that he knows to be quiet in this confined space which is really helpful if I want to take him with me to restaurants or stores in a purse/carrier. He doesn't make a noise in there. If he slept in our bed I know that he wouldn't wet the bed but I have had children get sick in our bed when they were little. I am too old to change sheets in the middle of the night if he has an upset tummy and this happened last week on his blanket. If I wake up or can't sleep I do take him with me to our family room to watch television and it is nice to have him to cuddle with when I sleep in there. My husband would love to have him in bed with us but I don't think so.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Bentley has been sleeping in the bed since we got him! LOL I know it may sound bad but we tried letting Chloe sleep in the bed and I just couldn't get any sleep. I was sooo worried about rolling on top of her and hurting her b/c she is soo small. She only weighs 3lbs. 6oz. Plus I don't want her trying to jump off our bed. Bentley just lays with us all nite.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby sleeps with my husband and I every night, but Daisy doesn't. I don't mind. Toby is so funny. He's the only dog I know that likes to sleep under the covers.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We have tried to get Indy to actually sleep with us, but all he wants to do is play







so he sleeps in his crate next to us. He will sleep with us on our laps any time any place, but when it comes to the bed he for some reason thinks that means time to play


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

They've slept in my bed since they were potty trained, otherwise.. I was afraid they'd pee on my bed.

They sleep under the covers with me every night and I can't imagine NOT having them there with me. I feel so.. safe! They sleep the same hours as me, when I go to bed, they go to bed and when I wake up, they wake up. Thank god. I never get woken up by them cause they're running around or something. But it's also cause they're use to it. 


I hate how ignorant people ask me if my doggies sleep in bed with me and I tell them yes and I almost always get the "How? DOn't they smell? And the hair?? Don't u get itchy?" Grrr. And of course, "They don't smell! They don't shed.. So I don't itch!" then it's the "How can a dog not shed? I've never heard of that. That's not possible." 


GRRRRRRRR. Sorry. Got carried away.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, at any given night, I've had anywhere from 1 to 8 Maltese in bed with me


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mia is the only one that sleeps with me, between the pillows. The boys are welcome to do so, but prefer their own beds.











> Yep, at any given night, I've had anywhere from 1 to 8 Maltese in bed with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Maltese bedspread.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> No Nemo has his own bed.. I wish he could sleep with me, but Nick said "No Way"..
> ANDREA~
> 
> 
> ...


Same way here, my hubby won't have it. Also, Kosmo is still so small, he may just walk right off the bed


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Yep, at any given night, I've had anywhere from 1 to 8 Maltese in bed with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are truly BLESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I DID WAIT UNTIL BACI WAS 6 MONTHS OLD AND TRAINED, NO WEE WEE ON THE BED.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=332530
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks Gena, at least I know it's just not my husband!!
ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=332626
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am truly blessed and truly CROWDED
















One night, I was sleeping on the very edge of the bed. Daisy woke up and waddled her big butt over to me, plopped down next to my back and I fell out of bed


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I feel crowded at times and I only have 2! For whatever reason, they feel like they HAVE to sleep RIGHT RIGHT next to me, as close to my body as possible. 

Your so lucky! I want 8 little white furballs! Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Several years ago my husband and I decided that we would get a lot better sleep if we slept in separate beds/rooms. We've been married a LONG time.









So, I kept the master bedroom with the King size bed and he took the guest bedroom with the Queen size bed.

The dogs like to switch which room they're sleeping in during the night and sometimes Tilly, who is still a puppy, decides that when everyone gets up to switch, it would be a good time to have a good romp.









So my husband has now begun closing his door at night so that HE can get a good nights sleep -- doesn't seem to care whether or not I get one.









Lacie sleeps at my feet (she has always claimed this as HER place) and Tilly sleeps all cuddled up with me (she likes to be touching and likes to cuddle). Nellie, our black lab, that is really my husband's baby, doesn't sleep in his room anymore because she can't get out to potty with his door closed, so she is now either sleeping on the bench at the end of my bed, or sometimes she's get on the bed too.

Yes - you might say, I seem to be having a *3 DOG NIGHT*.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

All of mine sleep in the bed. Lily and Bentley sleep on the top halves of our pillows and Gidget sleeps in the space b/w the two pillows. We just have to make sure to put Bentley down as soon as he wakes up, he will pee in the bed. I think he is just still sleepy but I hate having to wash everything so we put him down first in the am and pick him back up again if we are going to sleep in. When Gidget and Ivory were puppies, I was afraid they would fall off the bed of who knows what else so I would sleep on the floor with my head in their bed and then I decided that wass crazy and took them to bed. 

I am with you Nancy. They very few nights that hubby or I have not been here we have someone that we know well enough to sleep in the bed with them. Otherwise, Gidget would not rest at all. 

Aimee


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> Our Guys sleep in their crates ( with blankets, and stuffed toys ). I read an article once about a Malt that died in a house fire because its owner could not find him as he ran from her bed and hid. Our 3 guys are right where we could get to them if needed. They like their beds and snuggle right in when we say " bed time "!!!!!! During the day if they want to nap they will go to their " little dens " as we leave the doors open all day.[/B]



My 3 sleep in their crates. I make a big deal out of peepee, cookie, nitenite and they race to bed .I really feel like it is a very safe place for them, plus I am home all day with them.

Cathy


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex sleeps on my pillow every night of the week. He has even migrated this winter to curling up on my shoulder at night. I couldnt imagine it any other way. My hubby is pretty jealous though that I snuggle with Rex more than him.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

When we got Rudy we bought him the sweetest iron bed with a down pillow and little cashmere blankets







I thought it would be safer for him to have his own bed because our bed sits so high off the floor and the floors are wood. Rudy never spent one night in it. When we got Paris my husband asked if we could please have Paris sleep in the the iron bed that he had spent sooooo much $$$$$ on.Of course I told him yes







. She has never spent a night in it.My two have taken our bed over. Both want on the pillows leaving no room for us! Skip and I just look at each every night and laugh as we squeeze into bed. Wish the iron were a bit bigger and we would move to the floor! Truly we do love







having them with us but we do need to get a king size bed.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

out of the few things i did "right" when i got a buttercup... i kept her in her crate nightly until she was about 6 months. haha. after that, all heck broke loose LOL. nah, she was crated until she was spayed, and i couldn't bear to put her in her crate that night, so i let her cozy up with me in the bed and she milked that for all it was worth. apparently it's worth sleeping in my bed every night. good 'nuff for me! 

like some others have said, i may have a queen size bed and a 9lb dog, but boy.... i cant count the number of times i've been literally pushed off the bed LOL no one but another malt owner would understand









ann marie and the "yeah. you could have wall-to-wall mattress...and it STILL WON'T BE BIG ENOUGH!" buttercup


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

If I am in bed, then Izzy and Chipper are there too.



Chipper sleeps, just as close as he can get to my left side. Sometimes he moves and lays his sweet little head on my neck.



Izzy, with the Izzytude, doesn't want to be touched...unless she wants to be touched. She moves sometime during the night....and takes over my pillow. I have a 6 inch corner and she's comfy right in the middle of my pillow.



They never wake me....but the second I wake....it's kisses time!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

always.....since day one.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is not allowed on our bed







I wish he was. But he loves his crate and when it's bed time he will go in there on his own. it is right next to my side of the bed. and we stare at each other until we both fall asleep. his crate is big enough for him and he goes digging in it for a long time before he decide to sleep. 

However he is allowed on my parents bed when they visit me here. my mom loves him







and he keeps licking my dad's ear and hands


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy sleeps with me or my daughter...she has to be right smack up against someone when she snoozes.

Cosy sometimes sleeps with me, but has a little bed she loves so she doesn't always want to be up on the bed.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

The first week Gambit was at my house, I read somewhere (maltese book) to leave them in their crate, even when they cry...
well that lasted about 2 days...
He's been in my bed... ever since.... my boyfriend had to accept this ... and of course he loves it!
we've moved from a queen bed to a California King! lol!


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

> They've slept in my bed since they were potty trained, otherwise.. I was afraid they'd pee on my bed.
> 
> They sleep under the covers with me every night and I can't imagine NOT having them there with me. I feel so.. safe! They sleep the same hours as me, when I go to bed, they go to bed and when I wake up, they wake up. Thank god. I never get woken up by them cause they're running around or something. But it's also cause they're use to it.
> 
> ...


So true. i hate explaining anything to ignorant people. it costs so much effort and they still don't understand even after i expend the energy to explain.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i think the question here should be more like: do you guys slep in your Maltese's bed??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

suga loves bed she sleeps on our bed







my daughter is w orking nights so at the moment she is asleep on her bed she is such a bed head


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> i think the question here should be more like: do you guys slep in your Maltese's bed??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking!









Both of mine sleep with us...along with an occasional cat or two in a queen size bed.








Before morning, Brinkley often ends up in his bed/basket on the floor...but Neyland is laying as close to me as possible.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

i think i want him in my bed more than he wants to be there


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Both girls sleep with us. They come get us when it is time to go to bed and run up the bed ramp ahead of us. I can't imagine sleeping without the sweeties. Glad we have a KING size bed though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

During the day, my dogs are ALWAYS on the bed but the hubby doesn't want them sleeping with us so they are caged at night.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick sleeps in his crate beside the bed. He has a blanket, a chew toy, and a bed in there. He knows 'bedtime' and runs right in. He's always slept there. The crate is one of those hard plastic ones, when I very first brought him home I had to take the top half off and dangle my hand down onto the bed to keep him from crying. He had a bad flea infestation when I first brought him so my hand got all chewed up. I told my office I had poison ivy, LOL.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> ABSOLUTELY, right on the pillow between us
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thats so funny Summer does the same thing snuggles right up umder you arms or back
After Jim gets out of bed I pull up the covers and she snuggle spoon style with me ( she keeps me warm)


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Jazz (my 10-year-old Malt baby) used to sleep on my bed. He loved to sleep on the pillow, and he'd curl around the top of my head. Of course, there was the nightly bedtime ritual we started doing when he was a puppy. At bedtime, he MUST be picked up, cradled upside down and rocked while I make up lullabies to sing to him. His favorite lullabies are ones that have his name in them..."Go to sleep...little Jazz...". It's crazy, because I'm totally tone deaf and can't even stand the sound of my own singing. But he loves it! He'd start falling asleep, then I'd put him on the bed with me and turn out the light.









He was started on lasix (diuretic) three years ago and it makes him unable to hold his urine through the night. I tried everything to be able to keep him on the bed with me. Got one of those doggy ramps so he could get off the bed comfortably and safely, and a good night light so he could see to get to his pooch pad right by the bed. Unfortunately, I think he was just too sleepy to make that journey, so he'd just go to the foot of the bed and pee on it. A few mornings of the cold, wet foot surprise (and the laundry bills!) convinced me he couldn't sleep on the bed anymore. 

Now he sleeps in his own bed inside an XPen right next to my bed. It took awhile for him to adjust; at first he'd cry at night just like a new puppy. Eventually he got used to it, and now when he's ready for bed he'll come and sit facing me and giving me dirty looks until I go to bed. He won't go without me! But we still must do the lullaby ritual at bedtime.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Every night







, right between me and hubby










ginny


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> All of you with high beds should adopt some Korean style bedding....sleep on the floor! Lots of room for everyone and no fears of anyone falling off! It's great! Plus, when you want more floor space, just roll it up and stash it to the side. [/B]



When I read this it reminded me of a friend years ago that came to visit for a week. I started making up the couch at bedtime and she said, no that's fine I brought my own bed. She called this a Japanese bed though. It also was an actual mattress that rolled up. Great idea!











> My 3 sleep in their crates. I make a big deal out of peepee, cookie, nitenite and they race to bed .I really feel like it is a very safe place for them, plus I am home all day with them.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


I love the way you have them trained. Peepee, cookie nitenite and off they run.







That's great!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Jazz (my 10-year-old Malt baby) used to sleep on my bed. He loved to sleep on the pillow, and he'd curl around the top of my head. Of course, there was the nightly bedtime ritual we started doing when he was a puppy. At bedtime, he MUST be picked up, cradled upside down and rocked while I make up lullabies to sing to him. His favorite lullabies are ones that have his name in them..."Go to sleep...little Jazz...". It's crazy, because I'm totally tone deaf and can't even stand the sound of my own singing. But he loves it! He'd start falling asleep, then I'd put him on the bed with me and turn out the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lovely story








I am trying to sneak my Holly to sleep w/us.
My hubby woke up at 1:30 a.m. and said put her in her xpen downstairs. That's where she has slept from day 1.







(she's 5 mo).
He's pretty good about letting her hang out and nap with us till it's really late.
The only reason I haven't demanded she sleep w/us (I know I could win this) is bc:
#1. Im afraid she may get squashed.








#2. Don't know if she would get off the bed to go potty in time, also she's just getting the hang of where the 2nd potty pad is up stairs now.
#3. Im afraid my Lhasa won't sleep with me anymore..








#4. She wants to play, bark and dig like a rabbit on the bed and my hubby is like a chicken, when the sun goes down he is cranky and wants to sleep.
#5. I wouldn't be able to sleep late.








#6. What if I had to leave her somewhere or go on vacation.








#7. And yes he claims I love the dogs more than him.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

When Luci first came home, she was 1/2 potty trained, so we brought her crate into our room, and she cried all night for the first 2 nights. The 3rd night, I went to PetSmart and bought xsmall doggie diapers, and she slept with us ever since! Once she was totally trained, I stopped using the diapers. She is one spoiled little baby and pretty much hogs up our king size bed!! I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Deja sleeps with us every night! She has from day one! She curls up between our pillows in a little cave-like spot. Sometimes during the night she will shift over right next to me. Our bed is her favorite place and she lets us know every night that she is ready to go there. I know she thinks it is HER bed!


----------



## audreylsmith (Dec 25, 2005)

YES!! every single night since she became potty trained. she sleeps under the covers when it's cold. she sleeps right between my husband and me. we love it. when she sees us waking up she licks our faces. she's like a teddy bear but much more snuggly and warm and alive.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

During the day, we say Shayna is my dog and very attached to me. But at night, she is my bf's dog and faithfully snuggles up to him. Go figure??!!

[attachment=19517:attachment]


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> Deja sleeps with us every night! She has from day one! She curls up between our pillows in a little cave-like spot.[/B]


That's exactly where Emma likes to sleep too! Isn't it cute how they love to be hidden and cuddled up?


----------



## sugar818 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar has free roam of our bedroom. Shes usually in the bed with us or under the bed.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Haylee has slept with us since day one....she joined Petey (Yorkie) & Tang (Cat)!


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Every night! We also have a pack n play in our bedroom & that's where he stays when we aren't home.
When he was a baby he slept in the pack n play every night. My husband finally talked me into letting him sleep with us. He will now sleep in either place.

ps. What's the deal with all the ninjas out there?!


----------

